# Wurftechniken



## petipet (23. Oktober 2003)

@A.B. 
Ich glaube, es gibt kaum eine Angelmethode, wo nicht so viel gekrückt wird, wie bei den Wurfweiten beim Brandungsangeln.
Ich mache das jetzt seit einem Jahr ernsthaft. Zwei mal 14 Tage Fehmarn. Jede Woche 2 bis 3mal Stausee, natürlich ohne Montage. Mein Material - Ruten: Shimano Technium 425 BX. Rollen: Dega XD 10000. Schnur: XT Quattron 0.35 (Zebco), Shock Leader: PENN Tuff Stuff 0.60. Schlagschnur-Anwindeknoten: von M.S. übernommen, also Jörg. 
Die Schnurenden habe ich mal ganz kurz abgekniffen, mal etwas länger gelassen, was ich immer so mache, wenn ich mit 2/5 bis 3 lbs Carpruten auf eben Karpfen fische, weil ich glaube, mit längeren Schnurenden, zischt die Schnur besser durch die Rutenringe. (Muss aber nicht stimmen)
Beim Karpfenfischen mit 80er Blei werfe ich mit einem stinknormalen Überkopfwurf um die 80zig Meter.
Beim Brandungsangeln knobel ich mit dem üblichen Ablegewurf, und dem Pendelwurf herum. 
Die Ergebnisse sind ernüchternd. (Massband Wiese) Über 130 Meter sind bei mir nicht drin. 
In K&K ect. lese und schaue ich erschaudernt Würfe um die 200 Meter Marke zu. Das stelle ich nicht in Abrede. 
Aber was ich in zweimal 14 Tage Fehmarn an den Top-Stränden Westermarkelsdorf Wind aus: S/W-W-NW, oder Niobe, Altenteil - W/NW, so gesehen habe... ne, da war kein Angler drunter, der bei auflandigem Wind (zwischen 3-4 Bft) annähernd an die Hundertmetermarke kam. Mit denen ich aber gesprochen habe, die, -  waren sich sicher, - weit über 150 Meter zu werfen.
Deswegen sage ich ja, es wird viel gekrückt.
Tja, Leute. Würd mich freuen, wenn mir einer, oder besser viele Boardies einen Tip geben würden.
Ich häng da rum mit meinen 130 Metern. Bin mit meinem Latein am Ende. Und gebe mir auch weiter Mühe - WEIL - auch wenn man über 500 KM von der Küste weg ist, muß man nicht unbedingt ein Turi sein. 

Thanks



:z  petipet aus sprockytown


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Oktober 2003)

Moin Petipet!
Erst mal schiebe ich dein Thema ins Brandungsforum da ist es sicher besser aufgehoben als hier in Norge. 
Wenn du wirklich 130 Meter weit wirfst mit Montagen dann bist du doch gut. Wichtig beim Brandungsangeln ist nicht immer nur die Maximale Wurfweitre sondern die Konstanz der Würfe.
Hinten ablegen und kräftig durchziehen. So werfe ich auch. Wie weit ich am Wasser komme weis ich nicht. Mir reichts aber.
Es gibt so viele Wurftechniken Schleuderwürfe, Backcast, Brightenstile und so weiter. Das sind aber alles Würfe die am Strand nicht gerne gesehen werden. Wenn dir da der Wurf wegglitscht oder die Schnur reißt dann fliegt das Blei den Strand entlang wo die Leute stehen und nicht Richtung Wasser.
Also gebe ich dir den Tipp, bleib bei deinen Überkopfwürfen und versuchge das best möglichste an dieser Technik zu Arbeiten. Denn auch mit ablegen kannst du 150 Meter schaffen.


----------



## belle-hro (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Meeresangler_Schwerin _
> *
> Hinten ablegen und kräftig durchziehen. So werfe ich auch.  *



Moin Jörg.

Wie hast Du denn das mit den Alpha Clips gelöst? Bei mir hängen die sich bei ablegen manchmal aus! Und da mir das im dunkeln zu unsicher ist, hab ich damit aufgehört. Einmal gepedelt, 2 Schritte Anlauf und raus damit. Die Umstellung hat mich zwar 10-15 Meter gekostet, aber da bin ich mir 100% sicher, dass die Würmer auch noch dran sind.

Gruß Belle


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Oktober 2003)

Nein also das Problem hatte ich noch nie das die Alpha Bait Clips aufgehen. Allerdings werfe ich nicht mit Anlauf wie das viele machen sondern aus dem Stand. Das Blei muß ruhen! Wenn es durch den Anlauf in Vorwärtsbewegung ist fehlt schon ein Stück Schwung um die Rute aufzuladen.
Ich lege das Blei weit hinter mir ab, die Schnur zum Blei ist ca halbe Rutenlänge. Dann gehe ich langsam vor bis die Schnur zum Blei stramm ist und hebe meinen linken Ellenbogen (bin Rechttshänder) gen Himmel. Jetzt muß die Angelrute und die Schnur bis zum Blei eine Linie bilden. Wenn das der Fall ist schaue ich nur noch nach vorne in die Richtung wo das Blei hin soll. Also 11 Uhr nach vorne. Dann ziehe ich aus dem Stand kräftig durch und das Blei fliegt immer gerade aus und immer schön weit. Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden mit meiner Weite.


----------



## belle-hro (23. Oktober 2003)

Kann es denn sein, dass der Draht bei mir zu locker sitzt? Wie gesagt, es passiert nicht immer, hab einige auch etwas gebogen. Muss das mal untersuchen.

Thanks für die schnelle Antwort.

Wie immer


----------



## petipet (23. Oktober 2003)

*Brandungsangeln*

Sorry Jörg,
im Eifer des Gefechtes war ich im falschen Forum. Ich freue mich wegen deiner prompten Antwort.
Werde also versuchen, den Ablegewurf zu verbessern.
Ich hätte da aber noch eine Frage speziell an dich. Und zwar geht es da um die Rollenserie Daiwa Emblem-ZA.
Ich glaube, daß dieser Autocast-Mechanismus bei den ZA, XA  Rollen einzigartig ist - und ich weiß aus deiner Internetpräsens - daß du mit diesen Rollen wirfst. 
Jetzt meine Frage Jörg, vielleicht kannst du mir weiterhelfen.
Im Daiwa-Katalog 2002/2003 ist die Emblem-ZA mit 6 Kugellagern gesamt ausgeschrieben.
In der Internetseite von fischeundangeln.de nur mit 5 Kugellagern. Vielleicht zählt "fua" das Walzlager nicht mit?
Bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit Fische & Angeln Ratzeburg.
Alle Einkäufe von mir sind optimal abgelaufen. 
Aber bei so einem anstehenden Kauf, vertraue ich auf deinem Rat.

Es grüßt...petipet...aus Sprockytown


----------



## petipet (23. Oktober 2003)

*Weitwurfclips*

@belle-hro,
ich bin Anfänger - Brandungsglatter - im Brandungsangeln. 
Andererseits fische ich seit vierzig Jahren auf Karpfen. Meine Montagen habe ich mir schon selbst genüpft, bevor Namen wie Andy Little, oder Bolt Rig über den Ärmelkanal zu uns rüberschwappten.
Ich kann nur sagen, die Montagen von M.S., also Jörg funktionieren aufs allerfeinste. 
Vielleicht machst du was mit der Presshülse falsch? Zange?
Vielleicht noch ein Tip. Die SRT-Feder sollte leicht vorgespannt sein. (Von Jörg)
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Montagen, wo ja die Mundschnur etwas lockerer gehalten werden muß, um die Belastung beim Wurf auszuhalten, also die Dehnung deines Vorfaches und der Schlagschnur. Die Kräfte, die ja gewünscht sind. Die auf deinem Rutenblank  wirken sollen, wirken sich ja auch aufs Vorfach nebst Mundschnur aus. Also, streckt es sich.

Gruß aus Sprockytown, petipet.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Oktober 2003)

Moin Petipet. 
Es ist wohl so wie du vermutest. Habeck hat das Walzlager nicht mitgerechnet oder es ist ein Schreibfehler vom Webmaster. Kann ja auch mal vorkommen ist aber nicht so wichtig. Die Rollen sind jedenfalls erste Sahne. Damit kannst du nichts falsch machen. 
Alles weitere schicke ich dir als PM.


----------



## AndreasG (23. Oktober 2003)

@ Meeresangler Schwerin 

Hast du mal versucht das Blei auf Rutenlänge abzulegen ? 
Die Kollegen Teege, Fischer &amp; Co machen das zum Beispiel so. 
Ich habe das auch so praktiziert bis meine Streckbänder den Wettkämpfen nicht mehr Stand gehalten haben. :c 

Du musst dann zwar die Rutenspitze bis aufs Wasser durchziehen aber das bringt echte Meter. 

Bzgl. Pendelwurf mit Anlauf kann ich dir nur zustimmen, Anlauf bringt nur Unruhe in die Montage und ein vernünftiges aufladen ist nicht mehr möglich. 

Ich habe auch viele in der Brandung gesehen die zwar beim pendeln gestanden haben aber erst dann zum Wurf ansetzten als das Blei am hinteren Totpunkt war.&nbsp;Wenn sich der Angler erst dann umdreht und wirft ist das Blei schon wieder in der Abwärtsbewegung und nicht mehr in der Streckung. Wen wunderts da das diese Angler nicht auf Weite kommen.&nbsp;


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. Oktober 2003)

@ petipet

Erstmal muß Du dein optimales Gewicht finden für die einzelne Rute. Fange mit 150g an und höre mit xxx g auf! Ich werfe am besten mit 170-180g Bleien mit meinen Ruten. Als Montag nehme ich eine Einhakenmontage mit Clip. Der Clip wird zusätzlich gefedert, damit er sich auch löst. Es macht viel aus , wie lang die Schlagschnur ist und wie dick die Hauptschnur ist. Ich benutze max eine 0,30 mm Hauptschnur und  0,60mm  Schlagschnur. Meine keule ist ca 10m lang bei einer 4m Rute. Viele meinen, das diese Länge der Keule zu lang ist. Ich kann damit am besten werfen und der Knoten ist meist aus dem Wasser und somit kann sich nur bei Seitenströmung evttl. dreck dort ansammeln. Als Wurf nehme ich den Überkopfwurf mit paar Metern Anlauf. Meine Wurfweite beträgt je nach Wetter und eigener Kondition bis zu 180m, allerdings nur mit Lederhandschuhe.  Ich ziehe die Rute allerdings voll durch und nehme kein Rücksicht auf Material! Das muß es abkönnen! Habe das mal nachgemssen an so einem Schnurzähler von Ryobi!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Oktober 2003)

> Hast du mal versucht das Blei auf Rutenlänge abzulegen ?


jo hab ich schon alles versucht, logisch. Da kam ich nur nicht so richtig mit klar. Halbe Rutenlänge ist ok für mich und dann gehts auch immer gerade aus. Was eigentlich ja wichtiger ist als Weite. Jedenfalls wenn man dicht an dicht steht so wie bei den Cups.
Wenn ich alleine bin experimentier ich auch ein wenig mit seitlichem ablegen und so, aber nur wenn ich alleine bin, sonst ist das zu gefährlich.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Oktober 2003)

> Meine keule ist ca 10m lang


ne echt mal, neulich war es noch ein Mausgraues Rohr von 50 mm Durchmesser und nun so was. Was hast du für einen Arzt?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Oktober 2003)

> Meine Wurfweite beträgt je nach Wetter und eigener Kondition bis zu 180m


sorry, aber das glaub ich nicht. Auch nicht mit ner 10 Meter Keule.


----------



## Pete (23. Oktober 2003)

es kommt doch oftmals weniger auf weite an...an stränden, wo ich weiss, dass ich keine platten-oder dorschattraktiven weiten erzielen kann, angle ich nicht....im schnitt sollten 100-120 m ausreichen...ich legen auch halbe rutenlänge bzw. leicht darunter ruhig hinter mir ab und mache lediglich einen kräftigen stemmschritt...in der regel bringt das immer konstante weiten und würfe im gewünschten sektor...das minimiern der hauptschnur-so meine erfahrung- bringt weitere meter...knurri fischt zb. nur mit einer richtig guten 27er...ich nehme ne 0,30er ...


----------



## MichaelB (23. Oktober 2003)

Moin,

@Petipet: wie Du ja schon im Eingangsartikel erwähnt hast, nirgends wird mehr gekrückt als bei den Wurfweiten beim Brandungsangeln    :q  ach nee, bei Kohle und Frauen wird ähnlich viel geprahlt  
Ist schon ein höchst interessantes Phänomen, vielleicht sollte man mal bei den Brandungsangler*innen* nachfragen ob die auch so viel Weite hinzuwetten wie wir männlichen Kollegen.

Gruß
Michael, der keine 380m weit wirft


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Oktober 2003)

Ich kann höchstens raten, einmal zu einem Turnier oder einem der offiziellen Trainingstage der DMV-Caster zu gehen, die werfen nämlich wirklich 180 Meter weit ( und weiter ), allerdings auf der Wiese; und selbst für die sind 180 Meter am Strand völlig utopisch, auch wenn sie sehr weit schmeißen.
Realistisch für den durchschnittlichen Werfer sind am Strand etwa 100 Meter, weiter werfen nur die wenigsten!
Versucht das doch mal auf der Wiese, bindet ein Vorfach an, nehmt statt Würmer kleine Twister, und dann versucht es mal; und dann überlegt, daß am Strand noch Gegenwind dazukommt, evtl. unsicherer Stand usw.; wer dann noch auf 130 Meter kommt, spielt schon in einer ganz schön hohen Liga ( ich habe das mit Vorfach und Twister ausprobiert und komme nicht mehr auf 130 Meter, obwohl ich mit Rückenwind und nur Blei über 180 werfe! )
Viele Grüße,

Abumann


----------



## AndreasG (24. Oktober 2003)

@ Bellyboatangler

Meinst du nicht das du dich mit 180m ein bischen weit aus dem Fenster lehnst ?
Wenn nicht solltest du in den DMV eintreten und beim nächsten Casting in Kiel mitmachen.


----------



## dorschjoe (24. Oktober 2003)

Hallo erstmal!Wenn ich eine 17 Gefl. und einen Harken mit Clip fische ist bei 130m schluss. Auf die Weite komme ich aber nur bei schwachen Wind,bei starken Wind bin ich über 100m froh liegt dann woll auch an der Mono.Was für mich Wichtig ist gerade bei GEFL.Schnur ist ein Fingerschutz,bringt ein paar Meter warum weiss ich auch nicht.Die Weite liegt wohl auch an der Ausrüstung die man verwendet.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (24. Oktober 2003)

Wenn ich irgendwann mal wieder Zeit habe, werde ich mal wieder Übungswerfen in der Trave machen. Meinte ich hatte mal 180 m gemesssen. Allerdings nur mit Blei. Mit Wurf und Clip laß es vielleicht 20m weniger sein! Werde das jedenfalls mal testen. Und von Verbänden halte ich nicht soviel. Reicht schon wenn ich Mitglied im VDSF zwangsläufig bin!

@ Jörg
eine 10m Keule hättest Du wohl auch gerne


----------



## petipet (24. Oktober 2003)

@Dorschjoe,
ob ein Fingerschutz mehr Wurfweite bringt...? wahrscheinlich schon. Ohne Pflaster oder Handschuh gibt`s hundert Pro AUA
am Zeigefinger.
Gruß, petipet.


----------



## marschel (25. Oktober 2003)

@all

bei den ganzen Beiträgen erscheint mir der von bellyboatangler (für mich) am nächsten.

bei normalem wind um die 3 werfe ich um die 130 mtr. bei rückenwind +20-30 mtr.

ich habe für mich herausgefunden, daß bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,76 m und Brandungsangeln in der Länge von 3,90 bis 4,20 m am besten geeignet erscheinen. Desweiteren habe ich immer bei Gewichten von 110 bis 150 Gramm rumgetüfftelt und siehe da: die Bleie mit 125 Gramm sind für mich die besten.

Um es noch weiter auszureizen, habe ich auch lange mit der Keulenschnur rumgedocktert. Wenn die aber mal reißt, sind 15 Euro im Bach. Also habe ich als 2. Schlagscnüre um 20 mtr. gebunden in 0,60er Schnur. Jetzt nehme ich Schlagschnüre um 7-8 mtr. Länge. Der Vorteil liegt klar auf der Hand: weniger Abrieb ---mehr Weite.

Ich bin jetzt noch eine Stufe weiter gegangen und angle ohne Schlagschnur, sondern nur mit 0,23 geflochtener. Das macht zwar höllisch AUA am Finger beim Auswerfen, dafür bringt der Spaß aber 150 mtr. ERGO: min. 20 mtr. mehr und hält mehr.......

Abschließemd möchte ich sagen, daß die Wurfweiten gemäß Tagesform und Wetter immer stark variieren, aber das 180 mtr vielleicht zu schaffen sind. Meine Durchschnittsweite ligt zwischen 100-130 mtr. ...UND DAS REICHT ZUM BRANDUNSANGELN.....

Gruß @all
marschel


----------



## Codcatcher (29. Oktober 2003)

@ AndreasG u. Abumann bei den Castingwettbewerben wird weit über 180m geworfen. Nur schaut man sich das Gerät an weiss man auch warum. Es sind nun mal drei wichtige Faktoren ausschlaggebend: Gerät, Kraft und vor allem Technik.
Das man auch mit Montage am Strand locker an die 180m rankommt hab ich bei den letzten Qualies für die Deutschen Meisterschaften gesehen (es gibt ja schlieslich farblich markierte Tapertline). Ein Lars Hansen oder Frnk Pjiotter schaffen es nun mal  diese Weiten konstant zu werfen, doch das bedarf auch viel Übung und Erfahrung. Und guckt man sich deren Oberarme bzw. den gesammten Körperbau an kann man auch erahnen was hier für Kräfte wirken.
Bleibt nur noch fraglich ob die Wattis solche Gewaltwürfe überhaupt heil überstehen.....


----------



## marschel (29. Oktober 2003)

@codcatcher

...es gibt doch impast-shields und andere nützliche Dinge, damit der Wurm dran bleibt.

Tagsüber werfe ich immer mit Hilfen wie impact-.... etc.. nachts nehme ich noch zusätzlich gummibänder um die wattis zu fixieren ...- und siehe da, ale fische beißen trotzdem und der Wurm landet immer sicher bei über 100mtr.

ich ziehe den wurm immer über den haken-knoten und darüber bekommt er ein gummiband mit normalem hausfrauen-knoten. das  klappt...probierts mal aus........spart auch würmer

best regards marschel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Codcatcher, herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard!


----------



## marschel (29. Oktober 2003)

oh übersehen...1. beitrag. von mir auch ein recht herzliches WILLKOMMEN @codcatcher

marschel


----------



## AndreasG (30. Oktober 2003)

@ codcatcher

Ist schon richtig nur sind Lars und Frank echte Ausnahmewerfer.
Davon gibt es halt nicht viele ausser evtl. noch die Großmann Brüder und Sven Teege ( Kollege von mir ).
Wenn diese Jungs werfen treiben sie noch die letzte Restfeuchte aus dem Blank.

@ Bellyboatangler

Wollte dich auf keinen Fall dazu nötigen dem DMV beizutreten, dem habe ich schon lange den rücken zu gekehrt.


----------

